
T-Mobile Launches Nationwide 5G - kevinguay
https://www.t-mobile.com/news/americas-first-nationwide-5g-network
======
rahuldottech
Eh. 5G is very much overrated. Very few advantages, at a great cost. Most
places and telecoms don't even take full advantage of existing LTE tech.

It's just phone companies coming up with a new buzz concept because innovation
has stopped in the mobile phone industry and people are upgrading less often
because 2/3+ year old phones work perfectly well.

------
Qub3d
Can anyone confirm if this is _actually_ 5G according to spec, or "5G" in the
way that LTE was "4G", but not really[0]?

[0]:[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LTE_(telecommunication)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LTE_\(telecommunication\))

